# Sheraton Kauai Resort Villas Construction June 2018



## applekor (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## canesfan (Jun 22, 2018)

Interesting! I’m there in a week and was going to stop to see if there was any development. You saved me the stop. Did they have a sales office? Last winter we got an offer to stay on Kauai but turned it down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtrjock (Jun 22, 2018)

We are going to The Point at Poipu next door in October.  Anyone know when they plan to be done?  We would rather stay at the new Sheraton.


----------



## applekor (Jun 22, 2018)

The most recent news letter stated early 2019.  It looked like only about half of the garden wing is being transformed at this time.


----------



## applekor (Jun 22, 2018)

canesfan said:


> Interesting! I’m there in a week and was going to stop to see if there was any development. You saved me the stop. Did they have a sales office? Last winter we got an offer to stay on Kauai but turned it down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll stop in again today and see if they have a sales office.


----------



## dsmrp (Jun 22, 2018)

I thought the timeshare part was planned for across the street, mauka inland.  And the hotel part would still be beach front.
The building in the picture background certainly doesn't look like the old hotel part, but neither does it look brand new either.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 22, 2018)

It is across the street.


----------



## applekor (Jun 23, 2018)

The front desk did confirm that they are in active sales.  There are a total of six buildings on the garden side and buildings 6,7 and 8 are the ones they are working on now. The rest are still hotel rooms for now.

My wife and I stayed there on our honeymoon 20 yrs ago. They were talking then about converting to timeshares. Can’t believe it’s finally happening.

They better build a big pool over at the garden side because the main pool reminds me of the one at vistana beach club.  VERY SMALL. It is a great beach though!


----------



## ragdoll (Jun 23, 2018)

I will have to see this to believe it. We have stayed on the hotel side only once--about 3 years ago--and thought that this was the most dismal hotel we had ever stayed at. The rooms were ok but the rest of the place was very boring and plain. I agree with applekor that the pool is very small. We did not eat in the restaurant because the breakfast buffet was so awful that we didn't want to take the chance. the only thing this place has going for it is the location. I wish them luck but if they want my business, they will have to step up--a lot.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jun 23, 2018)

I have never understood this project --  the Sheraton branding or the mountain view only location.  I suspect it will be sold entirely as Sheraton Flex Options. 

It *will *add sizzle into the Flex program; Flex will now have Hawaii and ski locations.  At a high price.


----------



## dsmrp (Jun 23, 2018)

i just realized I will be in Kauai in a few weeks, on a cruise stop.  I might drive by to take a look around.  It would be nice to have a southern Kauai location to use with non-flex star options.


----------



## Kildahl (Jul 29, 2018)

dsmrp said:


> i just realized I will be in Kauai in a few weeks, on a cruise stop.  I might drive by to take a look around.  It would be nice to have a southern Kauai location to use with non-flex star options.


Did you have the opportunity to check it out?


----------



## GregT (Jul 29, 2018)

ragdoll said:


> I will have to see this to believe it. We have stayed on the hotel side only once--about 3 years ago--and thought that this was the most dismal hotel we had ever stayed at. The rooms were ok but the rest of the place was very boring and plain. I agree with applekor that the pool is very small. We did not eat in the restaurant because the breakfast buffet was so awful that we didn't want to take the chance. the only thing this place has going for it is the location. I wish them luck but if they want my business, they will have to step up--a lot.


I visited this property when I was in Kauai last summer and was underwhelmed by the property and pool.   It looked and felt dated and I would not want to stay there.  I don't know how renovating the rooms and converting to timeshares is going to cure the feeling of a non-lush property that lacks ocean views and has a tiny pool. 

I suspect that it was converted to timeshares because the existing owners of the hotel -- whomever that was -- were faced with poor occupancy and the need for a multi-million dollar renovation.   I think we will see more of this, just like the Ocean Tower at Hilton Waikoloa Village.   Time will tell.

Best,

Greg


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 29, 2018)

GregT said:


> I suspect that it was converted to timeshares because the existing owners of the hotel -- whomever that was -- were faced with poor occupancy and the need for a multi-million dollar renovation. I think we will see more of this, just like the Ocean Tower at Hilton Waikoloa Village. Time will tell.


I believe the hotel was owned by Starwood. Not a franchisee or other independant investor. I don't know if Starwood actually bought the property from another entity in order to obtain possession. It is of course now owned by Vistana.


----------



## dsmrp (Jul 29, 2018)

Kildahl said:


> Did you have the opportunity to check it out?



Nope sorry, I didn't.  We got a later start than planned and my elderly family members were tired after visiting Waimea Canyon


----------



## canesfan (Jul 29, 2018)

We walked by around the 2nd. It is full mode construction zone. It did look like they had people staying in rooms on the one side, which would be terrible. They are definitely going to have another pool on that side. Sorry, I didn’t take any pictures. It was unremarkable and we didn’t want to even try to inquire about sales.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 29, 2018)

canesfan said:


> Sorry, I didn’t take any pictures. It was unremarkable and we didn’t want to even try to inquire about sales.


I suspect they will add it to Sheraton Flex, so there won't be any direct weeks sales there.


----------



## canesfan (Jul 30, 2018)

Last fall we received a promo package offer which we declined. If they are sending those out, I’m sure they are going to have a sales force at that location. It wouldn’t make sense to have people sent there on a discounted package but not try to sell to them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 30, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> I suspect they will add it to Sheraton Flex, so there won't be any direct weeks sales there.


There will be direct sales force there selling flex. That will be hugely economic for them, because they can sell people on Hawaii, in Hawaii, but have a mostly Orlando cost of goods sold.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 30, 2018)

We stayed at that resort 15 years ago several summers in a row when my DH had a conference. IMO...Most of the hotel units across the street are OV and I have many happy memories enjoying the beach and pool view from the balcony.

However, I fail to see the attraction to the Island TS garden view units across the road - especially with a hefty Vistana (or Marriott) price tag. There are other resorts in the area which would be superior to rent or trade via II.  What's the point of going to Hawaii if you don't have an OV (but that's just me.)


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jul 30, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> . . . . What's the point of going to Hawaii if you don't have an OV (*but that's just me*.)



It's _*not*_ just you.


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 30, 2018)

vacationtime1 said:


> It's _*not*_ just you.



I agree now. However, when we were younger and had other pressing financial matters we were just happy to be in Hawai’i no matter the view. I do enjoy the view more now.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## LJT (Jul 30, 2018)

We have stayed at the resort a few times using SPG points and paid extra to upgrade to ocean view rooms.  We like eating at RumFire and we enjoy the time on the south part of the island before going to WPORV. We said we would consider staying in the new timeshare units for a night or two in the future if we had staroptions to burn but it wouldn’t be our preference. Will be there in two weeks and will check out the progress and see if they try to sell us.


----------



## dsmrp (Jul 30, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> However, I fail to see the attraction to the Island TS view units across the road - especially with a hefty Vistana (or Marriott) price tag. There are other resorts in the area which would be superior to rent or trade via II.  What's the point of going to Hawaii if you don't have an OV (but that's just me.)





vacationtime1 said:


> It's _*not*_ just you.



True if you have high MF, you'd want to get more bang for your buck. But if you want OV or Oceanfront, you could go to Caribbean or Mexico or Florida.
To me an ocean view is gravy, while being in Hawaii or an island with nice beaches, is the main course. 
I'd rather have a nice lanai with morning sun, afternoon shade and cooling trade winds than a water view that is hot with no breeze


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 30, 2018)

dsmrp said:


> I'd rather have a nice lanai with morning sun, afternoon shade and cooling trade winds than a water view that is hot with no breeze



FWIW... the interior section at this resort gets quite hot because I recall they are only two story and the lush vegetation on Kauai reduces the breezes. The OV/OF units had nice breezes from the ocean.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 30, 2018)

canesfan said:


> Last fall we received a promo package offer which we declined. If they are sending those out, I’m sure they are going to have a sales force at that location. It wouldn’t make sense to have people sent there on a discounted package but not try to sell to them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bizaro86 said:


> There will be direct sales force there selling flex. That will be hugely economic for them, because they can sell people on Hawaii, in Hawaii, but have a mostly Orlando cost of goods sold.


I wasn't saying they won't have a sales center there. They certainly will. They just won't be selling anything unique about the property, just the Flex Points.


----------

